# ATV PLOWS



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I was trying out my new polw for my polaris 600 and what a ball.  
I don't need to much of a excuse to ride it around. The only problem is not plowing too many neighbors driveways and they'll expect it the rest of the year. 
Anyway am I alone in this, or are there some out there like me on saturday morning screwing around on the wheeler? :?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We plow the whole nieghborhoods sidewalks for them on our ATV. We also plow the neighbors driveway as well, it is good payback for them having to hear the wheelers all summer.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just becarefull of those raised sidewalk cracks _(O)_ -)O(- . They bend that blade and the frame of that ATV in nothing flat.  Just know where and what your plowing. :lol:


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

We do our drive, the neighborhood sidewalks, and their street portion of their drives (saves their backs on the heavy / wet stuff.)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Firstarrow said:


> We do our drive, the neighborhood sidewalks, and their street portion of their drives (saves their backs on the heavy / wet stuff.)


Same here. I live in Sandy and I got a lot of funny looks. Does that happen to a lot of you guys? In Price it is not uncommon at all for people to plow with their four wheeler; in fact, there were at least 4 in my old neighborhood alone.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Just becarefull of those raised sidewalk cracks _(O)_ -)O(- . They bend that blade and the frame of that ATV in nothing flat.  Just know where and what your plowing. :lol:


My plow blade is spring loaded and hinges over when it catchs on that kind of stuff. The trick is to not plow too fast. I get funny looks, but those sholvers sure would love to have my rig.


----------

